# Hurricane Harvey Hit Two Years Ago Tonight



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Worst flooding I have ever seen. It was literally Biblical. I hope it was a once in a lifetime occurrence. It was crazy!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCx9-na2bhI


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

My family ended up with five feet of water in their house after the San Jacinto River Authority opened up the Lake Conroe dam to nearly 80,000cfs. They were three days into the storm and hadn't had a single inch of water on their property, the nearest waterway a mile away and they're in one of the oldest parts of Houston, which hasn't flooded.

There was no warning from the Lake Conroe authorities. They went to sleep dry, at dawn a wall of water entered their neighborhood and flooded everyone. It wasn't "runoff" from the deluge of rainfall.

They're still mad, but they rebuilt and had flood insurance. Lawsuits will be ongoing for decades. Their next door neighbor (no insurance) sold the shell of his half million dollar house and acre of property for a mere $150,000, private sale without even listing it. I would've scooped that up in an instant.


----------

